# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  wild tech polls

## Sugarglider11

Clairity's Wild Technique

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.

Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Sleep Paralysis Tutorial

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.

Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.

Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## Sugarglider11

How to VILD effectively

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.

Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Finger Induced Lucid Dream 

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.

Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Mnemonic Induction of Lucid Dreams

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.

Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## wasup

Err, I'd just like to point out that that is NOT the MILD technique at all.  At least, it's not the one at all created by Stephen Laberge.  It's simply autosuggestion... the real MILD method is more complex than that.  Check out exploring the world of lucid dreaming by stephen laberge for the real MILD method.

By the way, when I used to use MILD it worked REALLY, really well.  That is, the MILD method in EWOLD by Laberge.

----------


## Jeff777

> Err, I'd just like to point out that that is NOT the MILD technique at all.  At least, it's not the one at all created by Stephen Laberge.  It's simply autosuggestion... the real MILD method is more complex than that.  Check out exploring the world of lucid dreaming by stephen laberge for the real MILD method.
> 
> By the way, when I used to use MILD it worked REALLY, really well.  That is, the MILD method in EWOLD by Laberge.



Since i've read "Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming", I would have to agree with you.  The origin of the MILD tech should be accredited to Dr. Laberge.

I'm sure no-one wants to get sued here...

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Easy for me. 
80&#37; success rate
Try about 5 times a month, not a lot, I know.

----------


## Needcatscan

My favorite method  :smiley: 

4 out of 10 difficulty. 

75% success rate.

Roughly 5-6 times a month.

----------


## Sugarglider11

crap, I cant edit it, I think the edit function in this thread should be like it is the the dream journal section, we always need to update things.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Difficulty: 5/10
Success Rate: 100&#37;
Times Attempted: Once in a while.


Take into account that you should clarify what you mean by difficulty. The technique is essentially all right there all you have to do is follow the steps and have patience. Success Rate is also questionable what are you asking? Once you have the technique down how often it works? Or if you just try this right off the bat is it going to work? I went with the former in if you have the technique down it should give you 100% lucidity.
As for how often I try the technique I DILD most often. Use WILD if I am in the mood.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Difficulty: 8.5/10
Success Rate: 100&#37;
Time Attempted: Every Night.

Now this one is a bit trickier. You would have to go off ones own experience and how well they are able to do this. For instance say you have a few dreams in a night, but you do not wake up from them how would you do this technique then? Or say you could not wake yourself up from a dream once again how would you do this technique? For such cases is the reason why I have made the difficulty higher. Success rate once again if you do the technique correctly it should work patience is key.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Difficulty: 4/10
Success Rate: 100&#37;
Times Attempted: Upwards of 10 times.

The difficulty on this one is not very high as it's pretty much a WILD with finger movement. Success rate once again if you do it right it should work.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Difficulty: ???
Success Rate: ???
Times Attempted: ???

You used the same technique link twice.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Difficulty: 5/10
Success Rate: 100&#37;
Times Attempted: Every Few Nights.

There are those who can produce Visual images and those who can't hence the difficulty. Success for me shows that it works every time. But then again I am going off if you do the techniques correctly then they should work.

----------


## Sugarglider11

damn, I must not do it right, when I try I dont move and just wait about 1-5 minutes before I go with my bodies tricks that make me feel unconfortable.

----------


## Kromoh

> crap, I cant edit it, I think the edit function in this thread should be like it is the the dream journal section, we always need to update things.



Just post or pm me what you want to change, and I'll edit it.

(I could also delete the post containing the changes, once they're done)

----------


## ld411

difficulty: 8/10
Success rate: 90%
I try it about 3-4 times a week.  


I LOVE THIS METHOD!! :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream
> 
> Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.
> 
> Difficulty rate from 1-10
> 
> Whats the &#37; of how often it works
> 
> how often do you try this tech
> ...



Difficulty rate: 3 (if lower means easier)

75% of the time (if I don't move and don't give up right away) (and after improving it for awhile)

It really depends on if I am trying to lucid dream at all, then I'd have to say it's my main method, so I try it everynight.

Wow, at all the high percentages, I mean most of the people I talk to on dv on my msn have a hard time with deild, if any of them had percentages that high well I just never seem to talk to people very often like that, then I come here and you all have super high success rates, it's strange, maybe people are more likely to vote in if their better.

----------


## Kromoh

Difficulty rate 4/10

Works 50&#37; of the times (maybe more).

I try this tech on every morning I don't have anything to do and can therefore oversleep.

My view on this tech is that it is hard to explain, but way easier than DILD or WILD. I like it a lot  :smiley:

----------


## Hazel

Difficulty rate: Depends on the situation really...
Success Rate: 25&#37; (BUT I've only tried it about 4 times)
How often I try it: Rarely (Which is weird since I was successful 1 out of 4 tries)

----------


## NightLife

4/4 attempts... 10% difficulty...

----------


## AlexLou

Wow, I didn't know this was a real technique . . . been doing it for years.

Difficulty: 1

Success: 90% 
Failure occurs when I can't fall back asleep.  Although I suppose it's possible I could be falling asleep sometimes and loosing consciousness and not even remember the attempt.

how often do you try this tech: Any time I wake from a vivid dream on a day that I can/want to sleep in.  Once a week?

----------


## Oros

Well, i haven't tried this. 
But i got natural lucids by using this technique.
When i was younger i used this technique without knowing of lucid dreaming.
I just simply woke up and then fell back and then had lucids.
So i goes i can't put any &#37; at this one.
But i done it 4 times this way.

----------


## Nefarious

So far 5/5 success.

I use it whenever I get the chance. (When I wake up without any special need.)

No SP a matter of seconds before you enter a dream.

If you can keep it up for several awakenings you can have all night lucidity. I had that twice.

It's amazing the way it works for me. I wake up don't move and wait suddenly a light turns on in darkness and I'm in a dream.

----------


## lagunagirl

man I think I do it wrong

difficulty 9/10

worked once out of i think 7 times.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------


## mrdeano

Difficulty rate from 4

70-80%


I try it whenever I remember to do it.
Often I would wake up and forget about the tech all together. Although, this isn't bad because then I can write down my dream and try WILD.

----------


## mrdeano

6-10

65 - 70 %


I try it almost every night.

----------


## mrdeano

Difficulty rate from 4-10

 80%

Whenever I WILD. Which is most nights.

----------


## mrdeano

I have only tried this twice. Both times I had a result.

I will try a few mores times and then post a result on here.

----------

